# Officer Down: Officer Norvelle Brown - [St. Louis, Missouri]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

08/16/2007
*Young St. Louis officer fatally shot*

*Officer Down: Officer Norvelle Brown* - [St. Louis, Missouri]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*

*Age:* 22

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*
Additional Information:* Officer Brown had served with the St. Louis Police Department for one year. 
*Incident Details*: Police Officer Brown was shot and killed after stopping a man to question him on the 1600 block of Semple Avenue in North St. Louis.

Officer Brown was wearing a bullet resistant vest, but the bullet entered through his armpit, hit his lung and pierced an artery.

Officer Brown was able to radio that he needed assistance and an undercover officer who quickly arrived at the scene performed CPR and transported Officer Brown to Barnes Jewish Hospital in the back of a squad car. Officer Brown later died from his wounds.

*End of Watch:* Wednesday, August 15, 2007

*St. Louis officer fatally shot trying to detain suspect
*
The Associated Press
ST. LOUIS - A St. Louis police officer was fatally shot while trying to detain a suspect on the city's north side. 
Norvelle Brown, 22, was shot multiple times just before 10 p.m. Wednesday. The officer was wearing body armor, but the bullet may have entered through the side of his bulletproof vest.

Brown was able to radio for help. An undercover officer arrived and performed CPR before taking Brown to Barnes-Jewish Hospital in the back of a squad car, Police Chief Joe Mokwa said. Brown died at the hospital. 
Mokwa and Mayor Francis Slay announced the officer's death just after 11 p.m. to officers and reporters gathered outside the hospital emergency room. 
"It's very difficult for the department," Slay said. "Our prayers are with his family and this police department. From our standpoint, everything will be done to catch the individual or individuals responsible." 
Police were conducting a ground and aerial search for the gunman and two other suspects, Mokwa said. Authorities believe the gunman may also have been shot. 
Brown had been on the force less than one year.


----------

